#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-18
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: kde is definitely worth revisiting... especially in light of unity and gnome 3
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, I'll have to download it sometime, I may install it on my laptop and play with it
<chris4585> I'll give kubuntu a shot possibly to see how it is... but I much prefer playing with kde on arch
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: why wait on the download? you've got the bandwidth for it
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, I'm multitasking
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: throttle
<chris4585> I'm only waiting because I'm not really ready to do that right now and I know it will only take a few minutes to download it
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: what makes kde better on arch?
<chris4585> well kdemod on arch is highly regardless as the best KDE desktop on linux or KDE done right
<chris4585> its just kind of universal that KDE on ubuntu is crap in comparison to every other major KDE distro
<pace_t_zulu> well i should check out a different distro then
<chris4585> I haven't checked up on chakra lately but its an arch based distro with KDE mod, last time I looked at it was alpha
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: what's a stable distro that would have kde 4.6?
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: debian or fedora?
<chris4585> opensuse
<pace_t_zulu> really?
<chris4585> opensuse is regarded as doing KDE right, KDE is the main desktop
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, have you been to ubuntu.com today?
<chris4585> I noticed a gnome3 style banner
<chris4585> kind of cool
<chris4585> it was really out of place with the orange theme and bam a gnome3 type theme on the ubuntu website
<chris4585> Chakra's release notes "Remember this is alpha software, it might eat your hamster!"
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, I think you should give chakra a shot, so far I'm impressed and its not even installed yet
<chris4585> the installer has a nice option to install popular software like firefox, gimp, libre office, etc..
<cyberanger> chris4585: cool disclaimer, what's it do to snakes
<chris4585> lol I don't know
<cyberanger> well, I'm sure I can get one if anyone else wants to find out ;-)
<cyberanger> joke aside, Chakra Project looks intresting
<chris4585> cyberanger, I've known about it since it was born about 3 years ago? so far I'm impressed with how KDE runs even on the livecd
<cyberanger> which is really odd for me, I'm not much for KDE, but it's looks I could see being used by alot of people
<cyberanger> yeah, and I judge Live CDs the hardest, cause they seem to be what really sways people into or out of linux
<chris4585> the only technical thing anyone would have to know is partitioning, and it includes the KDE graphical partitioner, which is nice
<cyberanger> if I recall right, that's just a frontend to parted
<chris4585> yeah looks like it
<chris4585> I'm not much for qt but it is rather sleek..
<cyberanger> which means it's really simple, supports nearly everything
<cyberanger> gparted is the same way, frontend for parted
<chris4585> I think I would die without parted / gparted
<chris4585> gparted <3
<cyberanger> shoot, dd may have earned it's nickname, 'disk destroyer' brb
<chris4585> that doesn't sound good.. :/
<cyberanger> false alarm, but the cd drive might be going quicker than expected (which is fine, that's accounted for, upgrade month)
<cyberanger> using it and netcat to migrate a machine off a laptop and into virtualbox
<chris4585> ah cool
<chris4585> never attempted that one before
<cyberanger> then probally scrapping bits
<cyberanger> it's great, virtualbox includes a utility called convertfromraw which really works
<cyberanger> you have to get the whole hdd over for that, one of a few ways
<cyberanger> dd over the network (with ssh or netcat) use gparted to copy it to an external drive
<cyberanger> or stick the drive in an external enclosure
<cyberanger> first two need a live disc for that
<cyberanger> and I'm short on enclosures and drives, so dd & netcat was best
<cyberanger> this method puts a raw img file on my desktop, which virtualbox will convert into a vdi, then I just gotta create a virtual machine to use it
<cyberanger> windows is more of a headache than linux (not tried mac or heard of anyone who did, but I bet it could be done along the lines of a hackintosh)
<cyberanger> linux's kernal just sorta knows how to adapt
<cyberanger> chris4585: this will be the first time I've done this on linux myself (used it with windows twice, to get somebody more involved in linux)
<chris4585> I will have to remember that
<chris4585> yeah thats one thing thats crazy about linux
<chris4585> I've copied the file structure of a livecd onto a formatted partition once then installed grub manually and was able to get a working system that way
<cyberanger> I'm sure there's other ways too, anyhow this keeps my install while still letting me blank that drive and ship it to a friend in a jam
<cyberanger> that works, another flexable trick of linux
<cyberanger> try doing that with an XP disc
<cyberanger> ;-)
<chris4585> I actually got that done using slitaz
<chris4585> lol that would be wasted time
<chris4585> did you hear windows 8 will run on flash drives? 16gb and up
<cyberanger> really, I just thought it would crawl to a BSoD
<chris4585> well its a feature apparently..
<cyberanger> yeah, I've heard that's one of their plans, but I'm not sure it'll work
<cyberanger> unless they're ditching the NT kernel too
<cyberanger> in which case it'll sorta be like Vista again
<cyberanger> driver issues, dragged heels to support it
<chris4585> oh thats a surprise, KDE already has snapping windows?
<cyberanger> yeah, they've had that awhile now
<cyberanger> in knoppix at least
<chris4585> I feel behind
<chris4585> not saying that KDE is copying windows 100% but I don't think a clueless user would notice a thing..
<chris4585> its on par if not superior
<chris4585> well obviously I think its superior
<cyberanger> well, I think they may have had it before windows
<cyberanger> I don't recall it when suffering through vista in college (thank grub for tri boots)
<cyberanger> when I think it was in knoppix
<cyberanger> actually, it may have been in windows 7, beta at the time (It was better than vista, classware needed windows) but between stable releases, predated windows
<cyberanger> it's gotten much harder to remember
<chris4585> that is a nice feature though
<cyberanger> lol, it's funny, I've gone to excessive GUI features to CLI fanboy
<cyberanger> but that sorta makes sense, cause I know on anyone's system, hit ctrl+alt+f1 and login, I can do what I normally do, perfectly harmless and yet freak them out at the same time
<cyberanger> or some quip dos is dead, and I quip back, so is your graphics card, logout and pull xorg back up
<cyberanger> chris4585: ever notice that, ubuntu gets popular, people head to debian, gui's get more complex, people head towards terminal apps
<cyberanger> fighting trends
<chris4585> yeah
<cyberanger> I seem to be in that group to some extent, but on the other hand I got into linux more for it's server role anyhow
<cyberanger> the desktop was just the beginning, less computers so I had one perform both roles
<cyberanger> and it did alot of server work
<cyberanger> so idk, live discs were a stopgap when I couldn't install, but when I had a rig, better as a server really
<cyberanger> and I aimed to learn quick
<cyberanger> look at linux now
<cyberanger> it excells at everything really
<cyberanger> except being noticed by avg. joe
<cyberanger> and we're making progress on that even
<cyberanger> chris4585: your home was recovered, yes?
<chris4585> cyberanger, yes, ubiquity managed to somehow manage that, which I was hoping it would do
<cyberanger> and your still using encrypted home?
<chris4585> I believe so
<cyberanger> ls /home
<chris4585> I've been working on organizing my files and I'm going to back them up
<cyberanger> (I ask becuase now might be a good time to grab info in case of a repeat performance, backing up would be good too ;-))
<chris4585> I have a .ecryptfs dir and buildd dir
<chris4585> I'm slowly getting there..
<chris4585> yeah its all still encrypted, but everything is back to normal
<cyberanger> shoot, speaking of which I think I nuked data on my server, went overboard on cleaning it out
<chris4585> I'd just like to know why anything at all was encrypted to begin with
<cyberanger> I did backup at least, before that spring cleaning of sorts
<cyberanger> so I'm not screwed
<cyberanger> chris4585: did you click fast at install
<cyberanger> fde must be done from an alternate or netinst image, but $HOME can be done from any image now
<chris4585> I don't think so
<chris4585> who knows I might have tried the encryption option back when 10.10 first came out and totally forgot about it..
 * chris4585 shrug
<cyberanger> (I intentionally do FDE without an addional encrypted $HOME, since I never let anyone that close to my laptop to muck my $HOME)
<cyberanger> chris4585: I bet that's what you did, click yes vs no at install, and since it didn't metion it anywhere sense (till things go wrong) you would not have known
<chris4585> probably
<chris4585> I just wish it would sort of like informed me of whatever my passphrase(s) were..
<chris4585> are*
<cyberanger> it's literally one page, yes or no, I wish they'd improve that, encryption is security, but screwups happen, they need to do more
<cyberanger> it never did, since as long as it didn't screw up, it was tied to your login
<cyberanger> do one, the other happens
<chris4585> ah
<cyberanger> by default that is
<cyberanger> you can seperate the two more, but the automated tool is flawed, it expects a perfect world
<cyberanger> and in a perfect world, encryption is pointless, privacy respected, no need to ensure that
<chris4585> well here is the funny thing, I tried a backup tool before any of this happened and just now noticed ~/.backup
<chris4585> what little help it is when its encrypted as well..
<cyberanger> this is an imprefect world sh*t happens
<chris4585> I may setup a computer for the specific task of keeping up with the files on this computer lol
<cyberanger> haha, lol
<cyberanger> perhaps just a vbox setup
<cyberanger> like I'm doing now
<cyberanger> rsync is doable
<chris4585> does rsync do over network?
<cyberanger> which reminds me, I need to help x with that
<cyberanger> yes, that's what I use with my server and it's backup here
<chris4585> I'd probably just do some bash script with scp or something
<cyberanger> why scp over rsync
<chris4585> for one I know the syntax and I'm simple
<cyberanger> my server is fairly static, rsync is fairly simple if you know scp, main thing that changes on my server are iso's and logs
<cyberanger> rsync only grabs the difference, not the whole file
<chris4585> ah cool
<chris4585> I might look that up
<cyberanger> otherwise I'd hammer my server cap on the iso's
<cyberanger> 11.04 beta1 renamed to beta2, then an rsync, then repeat for a final
<chris4585> I was shocked when I donwloaded beta2 at 1.2mbps (torrent)
<cyberanger> that's the trick I did for 10.10, jigdo it on the server (higher speed, in london, grabbed from the offical server every mirror uses all the jigdo and template files, then hit all the mirrors till the images were done, created a timestamp file to look for later
<cyberanger> then rename my iso's here to match, from rc to final, and did an rsync
<cyberanger> I had the iso's quicker than alot of torrents and mirrors, and seeded them on both connections for a day
<cyberanger> all automated with bash
<chris4585> thats cool
<chris4585> I got it downloaded in about ~15mins
<cyberanger> it took about that for me on the final
<cyberanger> which all servers are hammered more than a beta
<cyberanger> and add to the fire, some use firefox, download stops, they redownload, instead of zsync, jigdo, a torrent, or even wget -c
<cyberanger> further hammering the server
<chris4585> I've had that happen, thats when I make sure I do wget instead
<chris4585> at least with wget you can resume
<cyberanger> and so few use repo mirrors, which have all the packages before the actual release, all you need is the jigdo and template files to make the iso
<cyberanger> they'll hammer archive.ubuntu.com's 5 (I think 5, around there at least) servers, when I can grab from any mirror, 2/3rds are neglected)
<chris4585> nothing like being 600mbs into the download to have it stop and not being able to recover
<cyberanger> yeah
<cyberanger> it's nice to have options
<cyberanger> there really isn't alot for Windows
<cyberanger> I did find wget worked for my Win7 Images, which cost 30 bucks and never really got used (I thought they'd be helpful for work, but never got to find out)
<chris4585> I thought there was a wget for windows for free?
<cyberanger> yeah, there was something along those lines
<chris4585> or do you mean never got to use the win7?
<cyberanger> I meant never really needed Win7
<chris4585> ah
<cyberanger> I thought the Pro version would be handy for work (Domain Controllers)
<cyberanger> used wget on ubuntu to download them
<cyberanger> had work and class in the middle, killed wget and continued
<cyberanger> had an md5sum, or equalvent
<cyberanger> kinda found that funny actually, it was setup more for linux than windows downloading
<chris4585> heh
<cyberanger> I mean, out of the box, wget -c and md5sum for a windows image
<cyberanger> rare
<cyberanger> as rare as downloading a purchased image at that time
<cyberanger> (Microsoft EDU discount for online purchase, no box, 100% legit with .edu email address and 30 bucks, at first needed an .exe, waited for the .iso and did that)
<chris4585> I love the verbose messages on arch in general
<chris4585> Starting full system upgrade... there is nothing to do - Finished
<cyberanger> sweet
<chris4585> no bs with that ^ lol
 * cyberanger 3>'s Linux
<chris4585> :o the search and launch desktop view on KDE is rather nice..
<chris4585> welp I'm tired, g'night cyberanger
<cyberanger> Chat later then
 * cyberanger needs to get some sleep too, but that'll have to wait a little be
<cyberanger> bit*
<wrst> chris4585: how was your kde expirement
<wrst> ?
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: taking arch linux for a spin... been a while
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i think you will love arch!
<chris4585> wrst, it was rather beautiful
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, thats cool, yeah I agree, arch is lovely
<wrst> chris4585: did it work? i've always thought kde is attractive :)
<chris4585> wrst, I was really impressed last night, I don't even know if I have the proprietary drivers active and it was just beautiful
<wrst> my problem has always been things like dolphin (which i think stinks as a file browser) just little things that gnome always does well for me
<chris4585> I agree with the dolphin comment, I always liked konqueror
<wrst> nautilus just does such a good job for me i hate to switch
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585, wrst any recommendations on display manager and desktop environment for arch?
<wrst> plus i think gnome3/shell has  kde nicely beat
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i'm loving gnome 3 i think its certainly worth a look at
<wrst> kde in arch is also excellent
<wrst> i also have fluxbox up and running
<wrst> and lxde is kinda fun to play with
<pace_t_zulu> i was taking e17 for a spin...
<pace_t_zulu> figured i'd try something different
<chris4585> you can't go wrong with anything on arch...
<wrst> i've seen some beautiful setups with it and some people i know using arch love rat poison
<wrst> but pace_t_zulu what i like with arch you seem them all as intended
<wrst> but that also makes you appreciate what ubuntu has done with gnome 2 also
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea... seems like arch is better for the hacker who wants complete control over the system
<pace_t_zulu> and ubuntu is more clearly defined and refined experience
<wrst> yes but it isn't that terrible to set up as long as you follow the wikis as I'm sure you are seeing
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> its not all that hard and plus its all a beautiful process in my opinion..
<wrst> chris4585: its helped me to understand a lot more about how things work now
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: is there a desktop environment you'd recommend (not gnome or kde)
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, LXDE is another beautiful alternative
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585 would you recommend lxde ahead of elightenment (e17)
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: i'm looking for super lightweight
<chris4585> hrm well both are great options, personally I like LXDE over e17
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i think lxde is kinda like that kde and gnome had an ugly child :) but its very "complete" and light i think
<pace_t_zulu> sound like lxde where i should play around then
<chris4585> it is a complete desktop though
<chris4585> I feel a bit out of touch, I had to wiki arch gnome 3
<pace_t_zulu> what display manager would y'all recommend for lxde?
<pace_t_zulu> right now i have slim
<chris4585> slim is actually what it used in the past but I believe LXDE uses something more similar to gdm but lighter..
<chris4585> let me find it
<chris4585> http://blog.lxde.org/?p=531
<chris4585> lxdm
<chris4585> wrst, for nvidia is it just pacman -S nvidia ?
<chris4585> I should probably wiki that too
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585 wrst cyberanger - what shell do y'all prefer?
<chris4585> simple ol bash, but I never played with anything else before either..
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585 i recently discovered zsh
<chris4585> I've heard good things about other shells though, I don't do enough to warrant a change
<pace_t_zulu> '# sudo pacman -S lxdm' ... "error: 'lxdm': could not find or read package"
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: zsh's tab completion is more robust than bash
<chris4585> wrst, did you use yaourt or something similar?
<wrst> chris4585: i would follow the wiki depends on proprietary or open source
<wrst> yes chris4585 I use yaourt its wonderful
<wrst> and do an occasional yaourt -Syu --aur to update everything from the aur
<chris4585> then pace_t_zulu try this guide https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Yaourt
<pace_t_zulu> wouldn't the upside of lxde be avoidance of gnome bloat??? ... why do this instructions point the user to install so many gnome packages
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<pace_t_zulu> is yaourt better than pacman?
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, uh? lxdm doesn't depend on gnome is what I read
<chris4585> yaourt is a frontend to access aur, its rather nice really
<wrst> chris4585: for latest proprietar its pacman -S nvidia nvidia-utils
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: not talking about lxdm specifically... the wiki page suggests a lot of gnome packages
<chris4585> yes, but lxde itself is just openbox + lxpanel + gtk (obviously) and pcmanfm
<chris4585> I have to run to the store bbiab
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585 thanks for the lxde architecture info
<pace_t_zulu> how do you install yaourt ?
<pace_t_zulu> i'm following instructions from the wiki ... but it says i need pacman >= 3.5
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: dash
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: have you upgraded your system since instally everything?
<pace_t_zulu> i've got 3.4
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i think so.... but perhaps not
<pace_t_zulu> just ran "sudo pacman -Syu"
<wrst> try doing a full upgrade pace_t_zulu 'pacman -Syu' and be srue to update pacman when/if the option is given
<pace_t_zulu> nothing to upgrade
<cyberanger> chris4585: ldxe does depend on some gtk libs I think
<wrst> hmm i had that same issue and can't remember what i did, let me do some checking :)
<cyberanger> if I recall
<pace_t_zulu> i've got arch linux 2010.05 x86_64 ... is there a fresher base?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: I'm wondering if you might have  a mirror a little behind
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: shouldn't matter after you update
<wrst> when i install arch i always do the net install
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: what mirror do you use... i've got vt
<wrst> let me check pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> gatech didn't resolve
 * wrst loves ssh in times like these
 * pace_t_zulu loves ssh at all times
 * cyberanger typed this over ssh
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: what's the full uri?
<cyberanger> http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu/
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: I'm using Server = http://lug.mtu.edu/archlinux/ftpfull/$repo/os/i686
<cyberanger> I mean
<cyberanger> http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/archlinux/ (force of habit)
<pace_t_zulu> i'll try both
<pace_t_zulu> gatech first - because it should be faster
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: is that what you had fail?
<wrst> yes should be pace_t_zulu but with your speed.... :P
<pace_t_zulu> the failure is that pacman is 3.4
<cyberanger> mirror.anl.gov
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: you might want to comment out the old one just to be sure
<cyberanger> 13:39:37 pace_t_zulu | gatech didn't resolve
<cyberanger> dns error?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: didn't bother figuring it out... just switched mirrors...
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: does gatech mirror work for you right now
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<cyberanger> yeah, but I can't say pacman agrees
<cyberanger> centos with it is working
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: this is specific to pacman i reckon.... mtu and vt both work
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: mtu does have pacman 3.5
<wrst> ok cool if you update that should take care of your problems
<wrst> sometimes mirrors go down or get long in the tooth pace_t_zulu one of the failings of arch
<pace_t_zulu> now i get a "error: local database version is too old"
<cyberanger> well, two machines I can access here (well, linux rigs) are centos and ubuntu, their fine with that mirror, and the anl mirror
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: maybe i should get more involved with the computer science department at vanderbilt and see if we can setup mirrors here... arch... ubuntu... etc
<pace_t_zulu> maybe debian
<cyberanger> don't have arch here at work
<wrst> that would be neat pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: that would be a good idea, esp with utk kinda dropping out of that
<wrst> pace try a pacman -Syy to get everything in sync
<cyberanger> well, underequipped for that
<pace_t_zulu> for the sake of ubuntu-us-tn ... it'd be good to be more involved here on campus
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ty for the suggestion
<wrst> that may or may not work, pace_t_zulu, pacman -Syu should do it but sometimes the Syy helps
<pace_t_zulu> perhaps i could draw out some more middle tn ubuntu users
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I've been working on that myself, if they don't want to themselves, but allow us rackspace and bandwidth, presto
<pace_t_zulu> "pacman-db-upgrade" fixed that error
<wrst> ahh cool pace_t_zulu :)
<cyberanger> I haven't really been able to bring the mirror online due to that reason, bandwidth
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i know some people around campus... and it'd be good to meet more folks... i know there is a neurodebian repo hosted here on campus
<cyberanger> internal domain or external
<cyberanger> I know they have a two internal tlds
<cyberanger> one for the hospital, one for the college
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger, wrst and chris4585 can attest to the bandwidth available at vandy
<wrst> yes i'm terribly jealous!
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger dunno if you saw my speedtest results last week
<cyberanger> no I didn't, but I can attest to it too, hospital end
<cyberanger> and the university end was the same
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger plus the argument could be made that a local mirror could be a positive thing for bandwidth (if users on campus utilize the local mirror)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger, furthermore - i reckon its positive advertising for the computer science department
<cyberanger> yeah, and I've got some of the setup already
<pace_t_zulu> linux users have heightened awareness of certain institutions on that participate in mirroring linux distros
<cyberanger> I could probally get access to the GA Tech Mirrors, rsync them to drives and take them to nashville to kickstart things
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: plus... if i could swing an ubuntu mirror - that would could certainly be a major item on our loco approval application
<cyberanger> yeah, if it's loco backed
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i reck vandy could rsync with gatech during off ours faster than you could drive the data back and forth.... but worth a look
<cyberanger> that's why I've been trying to get one going here
<cyberanger> oh, no you couldn't
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: perhaps not
<cyberanger> unless GA Tech shares a edu network they don't throttle
<cyberanger> it's terabytes of data
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: internet2 connection
<pace_t_zulu> but terabytes might be pushing it
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: how many terabytes are we talking?
<cyberanger> true, i2 is at both sites
<cyberanger> well, on the hdd or transfered over the network?
<cyberanger> hdd for ubuntu is over 500GB, debian is around there too
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: http://mirror.anl.gov/ (look at the bottom "About the Hardware")
<cyberanger> Lemme see here, I once had info on per-project amounts
<cyberanger> rsync from upstream is minimal, grabs only the changes
<cyberanger> it's the client utilization that really drives things
<cyberanger> and some mirrors are under utilized
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: client utilization? you mean users querying the mirror?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: how do you pm with quassel? a simple "/msg user my message" doesn't open a pm chat
<cyberanger> querying, downloading, is more like it
<cyberanger> 700mb iso, 700mb of updates
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: yea... bandwidth utitlizaton
<cyberanger> repeat for arch
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: perhaps a mirror could initially be launched for local traffic...
<cyberanger> yeah, client to the mirror, minor for mirror to mirror
<cyberanger> yeah, kept in sync with anl
<cyberanger> over i2
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: and later global access could be evaluated
<cyberanger> (Argonne National Lab is sorta the de facto US server, majority of the US mirrors are on the i2 network)
<cyberanger> I wonder if i2 is more costly than regular access
<cyberanger> if i2 is just flat rate, between that and regulated access (internal or otherwise restricted) idk why they're not already doing it
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: just double click on the user in teh nick list
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: why who isn't already doing what?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: vanderbilt doing mirrors?
<cyberanger> well, large scale, yes
<cyberanger> not just one distro, but something on the scale of RIT, MIT GA Tech
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: that's what i'm thinking too
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i see it as positive advertising for computer science at vandy
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: how are you liking quassel?
<cyberanger> RIT's is awesome, uncapped for i2 and RIT (shame I missed that chance last year, I know I have access there, if I ask the RC dept nicely)
<cyberanger> they cap for 'i1' though
<cyberanger> for their two i1 providers 150 mbit/s.
<cyberanger> campus and i2 was 10GigE, nic blew up (and they aren't cheap, 500 a pop) but 1GigE is still sweet
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: what speedtest server did you use?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: ah, here's what I was looking for, from RIT http://mirror.rit.edu/dirsizes.txt
<cyberanger> I think ANL had one too, gonna take a 2nd look
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i like that it gives me a persistent connection like irssi... but i can enjoy gui basics (like clickable links)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: but the nickname tab completion issue is very annoying
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i suggested a quassel client written in cocoa over at #quassel ... they're a little apprehensive supporting a project that requires a platform specific developer
<wrst> yeah i doubt they will go for that as they are from my understanding all big qt guys, did they have any solution to your tab issue?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: getting vanderbuilt to mirror would be ideal
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i'm talking to my local admin about it
<pace_t_zulu> wrst cyberanger chris4585 ... y'all notice that LXTerminal launches with SHLVL=2 ?
<cyberanger> no, I hadn't
<cyberanger> but been awhile
<pace_t_zulu> weird
<pace_t_zulu> perhaps because i'm launching lxde from cli login
<pace_t_zulu> weird... when i launch lxde from DAEMONS in /etc/rc.conf it is SHLVL=2
<pace_t_zulu> correction SHLVL=3 ....
<cyberanger> last few times I ran LXDE was on Debian
 * wrst is wondering what SHLVL=3 is
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: recommendations on a desktop manager and desktop environment to experiment with on arch?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: lightweight is the aim
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, did you get yaourt installed?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: SHLVL is the shell level
<chris4585> also to upgrade pacman you have to pacman -Syu pacman
<chris4585> I believe..
<pace_t_zulu> if a SHLVL=1 shell spawns another shell -> the newly spawned shell is SHLVL=2
<wrst> chris4585: now all you have to do is pacman -Syu and it ask you if you want to upgrade pacman
<chris4585> wrst, oh cool
<wrst> ok pace_t_zulu thanks :) I have learned something
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: wrst is correct
<chris4585> its been a while
<cyberanger> Subshell level
<wrst> but chris4585, your command will also still work very well
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ty for the correction
<chris4585> I was just going off memory
<wrst> chris4585: i'm guessing at one time that woudl have been the case
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: you were dead on with the concept, my book that's what matters more
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: your using LDXE now?
<pace_t_zulu> i have my zsh configuration include the SHLVL in my prompt if SHLVL>1
<chris4585> wrst, once I get arch started up I'm going to attempt gnome shell :)
<wrst> cool chris4585 you will need to enable the testing repo to get it right now its not out to wild just yet
<wrst> or atleast wasn't last week
<chris4585> ah
<wrst> chris4585: i think i read somewhere that maybe in extra by the end of april
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: yeah, yaourt is installed
<pace_t_zulu> arch linux can be fun
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, I've learned with arch + yaourt you can pretty much install anything with nearly 0 questions
<chris4585> unlike with ubuntu and adding ppas, its a hassle to me
<cyberanger> chris4585: I've found PPA's rare and simple
<cyberanger> TOR, Virtualbox & UbuntuGIS
<pace_t_zulu> i'm frustrated with virtualbox... i had to stop using it
<pace_t_zulu> doesn't properly support my new machines
<chris4585> yes but with ppas you have to add them, then install the package, in arch you install yaourt once and you don't have to fool with adding extra repos
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, looks like I got the same issue you had earlier pacman 3.5 issue
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: that's odd
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: yea... i noticed it when i was installing yaourt
<cyberanger> chris4585: only a one time deal
<cyberanger> and on top of that, a scriptable one
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: running quassel client in lxde on arch
<wrst> ha ha cool
<wrst> that's the very cool thing i think pace_t_zulu  about quassel it runs anywhere on anythign
<wrst> i am running quasseldroid on my android phone
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: is there a cli implementation of quassel client?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu:  irssi + screen :)
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i have asked that same question and pretty much told that wasn't really something they were interested in
<wrst> since there was a good solution
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: but is there a way to connect irssi to a quassel-core?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: or they just say they don
<pace_t_zulu> 't do cli
<wrst> no there is not a way to do it
<wrst> from my research, not saying there isn't but don't think so
<chris4585> I'm still having that pacman issue :/ can't seem to figure out the trick
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585 eat one of the bigger dots... for a while the ghosts can't get you - and you can get them
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I actually played some pacman last night, lovely game
<cyberanger> and I was playing a round of ms pacman before we got on this topic
<cyberanger> wow, awkard timing
<chris4585> I think I'm going to uninstall chakra and install basic arch
<pace_t_zulu> sup Xpistos
<Xpistos> yo!
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu:
<pace_t_zulu> yo
<pace_t_zulu> looks like some new icons are landing in natty
<cyberanger> hey Xpistos
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, really? I'll have to update and check that out
<Xpistos> hey cyberanger
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: not that significant... just a few
<cyberanger> Xpistos: still need assistance with Rsync & ssh?
<Xpistos> uh yeah if you have time
<cyberanger> should shortly
<cyberanger> just gotta clear my metaphorical plate first
<Xpistos> just let me kow
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: different build of quassel client resolves the nickname tab completion issue
<wrst> ahh cool pace_t_zulu!
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: may have spoken too soon...
<wrst> a newer build of the .7 or did you have to go backwards?
<wrst> oh :\
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: it's working on the macbook pro... not the mac pro
<wrst> hmm weird
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: build of 0.7.2 linked against Qt 4.7.1
<chris4585> I was wondering the other day why update manager didn't appear to have any notify messages / alerts, you would think that would be something easy for them to implement
<wrst> on my wifes mac book i think i am still at .6.1 on it
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: its the weirdest issue
<wrst> yes that is strange but a real pain in the rear too
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: there is something very weird about the same binary producing different behavior on 2 systems
<wrst> yeah that's just odd could it be something with the setup on the two systems?
 * wrst is drawing at straws
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: it is an interesting issue
<pace_t_zulu> cause now the machines have flipflopped
<wrst> ha ha oh my
<pace_t_zulu> the one that was working now doesn't ... and vice-versa
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: now both systems work... i must have done something right ;)
<wrst> ha ha just keep up the good work pace_t_zulu!
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: its weird... if i restart the quassel client - the behavior changes
<wrst> yeah that's just weird you would expect it to be the same all the time
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: just rolled back to 0.6.1
<wrst> how is that working pace_t_zulu?
<pace_t_zulu> seems like an issue with qt 4.7
<pace_t_zulu> works fine
<wrst> cool, i just about upgraded on my wife's machine, i won't now :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i'll keep you posted
<wrst> ok thanks pace_t_zulu :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: wasted a lot of time with that :(
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: isn't that half the fun?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: not when the outcome is downgrading
<wrst> sounds like a open source blame game bug probably on that one pace_t_zulu
<wrst> its effecting quassel but since its with qt 4.7 nothing will happen
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yup
<wrst> those things really hack me off about open source
<chris4585> whoo success, I've been playing with adding menu options to icons on unity and its simple once you got the hang of it
<chris4585> launcher I mean, when you right click
<chris4585>  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26419549/2011-04-18-173722_1024x768_scrot.png
<chris4585> er I don't think dropbox was running..
<chris4585> oh no nvm, I was just too fast :)
<chris4585> wrst, check that out ^
<orias> lol scrot
<chris4585> scrot is a good screenshot program :)
<chris4585> cli type
<orias> >.>
<orias> for some reason apt-get install scrot
<orias> does *not* make me want to see what it is
<chris4585> that should work
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> its actually nice just has a weird name
 * orias apt-cache searches for vulgar things now
 * cyberanger bets 10 bucks orias will find something too
<orias> nothing yet :(
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-19
<pace_t_zulu> Juzzy: you in middle tn?
<pace_t_zulu> (based on your hostname)
<pace_t_zulu> Juzzy: ping
<wrst> cool chris4585
<chris4585> wrst, it was fun trying to figure out the proper .desktop syntax... I could get one menu entry in but not the others, I was simply missing a ;
<chris4585> brb
<wrst> i see you are rocking the transparency also, and how did you get the icons to show up chris4585, dropbox etc?
<chris4585> oh there is a trick to allow every systray to show
<chris4585> let me find it
<wrst> hmm kinda irritates me if its going to stay that way that you have to have a trick for dropbox to show
<chris4585> well I have dropbox indicator actually
<chris4585> but xchat and wakoopa (skype is the exception for systray) are there because of a edit
<wrst> that's a pain i get updates in the notification but no icon
<chris4585> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-re-enable-notification-area.html
<chris4585> I follow webup8, and the guy who runs it is really cool, I suggest reading his blog for unity / ubuntu hints, tricks, updates etc..
<chris4585> also the right amount of transparency and right wallpaper makes the panel look stunning
<chris4585> brb
<cyberanger> Morning everyone
<wrst> hey cyberanger how are you doing?
<cyberanger> Great, Getting excited for nashville on the 30th
<wrst> cool cyberanger sounds like it will be fun
<cyberanger> yeah, any chance you can make it?
<wrst> no not really cyberanger would love to but i'm up to my eyeballs in everything
<cyberanger> Well, I expected as much, I still want something in cookeville long term, timing constraints limit my involvement too
<cyberanger> Hopefully just shy of uselessness
<cyberanger> oh well, do what's gotta be done, right?
<cyberanger> wrst: if we could get something going in cookeville (not looking for april or may, at least early may, but further down the road a little) you think you'd be able to join too
<wrst> yeah that should be doable just right now making the trip is not likely for me
<cyberanger> I understand, I had a pretty empty month, with EVERYTHING piled on to that week (no intentions to do that, just luck that nothing has doublebooked yet)
<wrst> life has a way of getting in the way :)
<cyberanger> and when I say week, I mean the 29th (mostly doctors appts) 30th (A school reunion of sorts, nashville meetup) and moving on the 1st to a different apartment in town
<cyberanger> it is life, short from an ARES event on the 2nd, quiet month, just odd
<wrst> oh man moving that stinks... unless its a better place, but moving still stinks :)
<Xpistos> morning gents
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<Xpistos> stupid error messages in ff about protocol (c)
<Xpistos> ???
<cyberanger> hrm
<cyberanger> and recently xorg has been failing, but unlike quassel I can stay on IRC and complain about it
<cyberanger> wrst: ^^
<cyberanger> Xpistos: more details on that
<wrst> cyberanger:  don't worry i can get my cli on when i need to :P
<cyberanger> Xpistos: ?
<Xpistos> oh sorry
<cyberanger> wrst: lol
<wrst> :D
<Xpistos> "Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (c) isn't associated with any program." Any ideas?
<cyberanger> perhaps, what were you doing at that moment
<cyberanger> wrst: well, it failed just now, need to reinstall this rig shortly anyhow
<cyberanger> just waiting for my drives first
<wrst> cyberanger: i NEVER have xorg problems anymore but i don't tweak things to death either ;)
<cyberanger> lol, while I've tweaked this one to hell and back, doesn't explain this problem
<cyberanger> Xpistos: perhaps, what were you doing at that moment?
<Xpistos> nothing
<Xpistos> it just pops up after a while whether I am doing somethign or not
<cyberanger> oh, first two things I'd do are check for updates
<cyberanger> and run 'firefox -P' create a new profile to use for a short while, no prompts, then it's in your profile
<cyberanger> let me see here if I can narrow down things a little, but that will really help
<cyberanger> sense it sounds like a profile issue
<Xpistos> cyberanger: windows pox
<Xpistos> box
<cyberanger> Xpistos: advice stands
<cyberanger> however that could be useful detail for researching on my end
<Xpistos> not asking me to vreate a new profile just launching ff
<Xpistos> oh there we go
<cyberanger> Got it? (You have to close out firefox then run that, or else it just spawns a new window under the current process, not launching a new process with the profile manager)
<Xpistos> cyberanger: I will hollar at you if it happens now
<Xpistos> cyberanger: It is still doing it
<cyberanger> Xpistos: shoot
<cyberanger> sorry for the bit AFK
<cyberanger> (well from this terminal, not the offline one in the next room)
<Xpistos> Firefox is giving me the popup in the new profile
<Xpistos> lol
<cyberanger> no new updates
<Xpistos> nope
<cyberanger> darn
<Xpistos> There was an update added yesterday, but this has been going on for a while
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: what address are you trying to open when you get that message?
<pace_t_zulu> does it not start with http:// or https:// ?
<Xpistos> none
<Xpistos> If i am on qa page and let it sit for a while I get the error.
<Xpistos> or it will just show up when I am doing something
<pace_t_zulu> what qa page?
<pace_t_zulu> or did you mean on "a" page
<Xpistos> could just be a blank ff page
<Xpistos> or I could be on google
<Xpistos> or our wiki
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: i'd suspect an extension
<Xpistos> it doesn't matter
<Xpistos> Couldnt'be an extention. My new profile doesn't have any
<pace_t_zulu> or add on ... or whatever they are calling those things these days
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: is firefox your default browser?
<Xpistos> no
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: windows?
<Xpistos> oh yeah
<Xpistos> if it was linux I wouldn't be having these problems
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: i think the address is a file on your C drive
<pace_t_zulu> that's why "protocol (c)" is in the message
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: do you have a page open that is being served up by 'localhost'?
<Xpistos> no
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: does it happen seemingly randomly - relative to where you are browsing ... ie: it doesn't matter what page you are on?
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: and no other firefox windows are open, minimized or hidden?
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: which version of windows and which version of firefox
<Xpistos> random, open or closed, windows
<Xpistos> 7 and FF 4
<pace_t_zulu> k
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: have you fired up the error console?
<Xpistos> nope not sure how or what I am looking for
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: i think that's where you want to be
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: you opened it up yet?
<Xpistos> one sec
<Xpistos> okay I set the erroconsole to true
<Xpistos> and restarted the browswer, not do I just wait?
<Xpistos> I mean now do I just wait?
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: if you've received any of those messages since the current instance is running - they messages should be there
<Xpistos> okay I haven't yet, but If I want like an hour I am sure one will pop up
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: let us know when you see the next one
<pace_t_zulu> you should see more information regarding what address it was trying to open
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: sound like a plan?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: sounds like I need to make a plan to catch up first
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: shouldn't be 'c drive' though (type in c: however and it might be) since it'd redirect to file://c:/
<cyberanger> but it sounds like a good way to get more info
<Xpistos> back
<Xpistos> still o messages
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: incorrect syntax could trick firefox into believing a reference to the c drive is actually a protocol
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: still nothing?
<Xpistos> nope
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: want to give it a shot on your old dirty profile?
<Xpistos> sure.
<Xpistos> and let's see what happens
<pace_t_zulu> yea, just try to do something you would have been doing when the error pops up
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: any errors yet?
<Xpistos> nope
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: so it isn't a major problem then... more of a minor annoyance
<Xpistos> ye
<Xpistos> p
<Xpistos> pers
<Xpistos> cyberanger: got some time for this sshfs/rsync deal?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-20
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: true, still the issue of seemingly random timing
<cyberanger> and since firefox keeps everything reletave under it's profile by default, it's odd
<cyberanger> and I would ask what addons he uses, but that should be ruled out by the new profile
<cyberanger> shame xpistos left, he caught me on my commute home
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: reason i asked if FF was his default browser was the possibility that another application was firing it off
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: is it just your work machine that you experience the problem on?
 * pace_t_zulu thinks ^ that was bad grammar
<pace_t_zulu> anyone else around?
<chibihogoshino> tornado watch for knox ..
<chibihogoshino> and all of tn i guess
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: in peices yes
<cyberanger> not getting alot of reports here yet
<vychune> morning
<cyberanger> morning vychune
<vychune> hows it hanging
<cyberanger> not too bad
<wrst> morning
<vychune> o/ wrst
<wrst> hello vychune
<vychune> brb gotta clean sum
<vychune> bota
<Xpistos> morning all
<Xpistos> cyberanger: Let me know when you have time for this sshfs/rsync deal
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu: you mean my firefox? Yes.
<cyberanger> Xpistos: ok, better now then
<Xpistos> it was but started doing it this morning
<chris4585> man I feel dumb, I've just spent 2hrs working on this http://pastebin.com/ynCHtATX
<chris4585> but in the fruit of my labor I learned of dirname
<chris4585> dragging and dropping can be really useful with files and launchers in unity
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: i am unfamiliar with dirname.... what is its functionality?
<Xpistos> Hey pace_t_zulu, I need a solid. I am trying to setup an email back .sh file to run on cron but I havent' done this before.
<Xpistos> I think I have the syntax right, but not sure where to put it?
<Xpistos> 0 1 * * * root /usr/src/ oZimbraBackup_1.0.1/oZimbraBackup.sh
<Xpistos> I want this to run every night at 1 in the morning.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-21
<vychune> o/
<vychune> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, I was until today, basically instead of basename which gives you the filename, it will give you the dir up until the filename
<chris4585> I didn't know it existed until today
<chris4585> chris@RX881:~$ basename Movies.txt
<chris4585> Movies.txt
<chris4585> chris@RX881:~$ dirname /home/chris/Movies.txt
<chris4585> /home/chris
<chris4585> simple but powerful..
<chris4585> or rather
<chris4585> chris@RX881:~$ basename /home/chris/Movies.txt
<chris4585> Movies.txt
<linuxman410> anyone here
<vychune> me
<vychune> need some help with sum?
<linuxman410> ubuntu 11.04 is junk i cannot get it to go full screen on my 22 inch monitotr even in classic mode
<chris4585> linuxman410, is there an auto button?
<linuxman410> on monitor
<vychune> how old is the monitor
<linuxman410> monitor is a couple of years old about 2
<linuxman410> is chakra a rolling release
<vychune> tryed the auto adjust?
<linuxman410> tried the auto ajust nothing
<chris4585> linuxman410, yes
<vychune> what model?
<chris4585> linuxman410, have you tried rebooting with 11.04?
<linuxman410> it is a gateway 22 in monitor
<vychune> drivers?
<linuxman410>  i have rebooted a bunch of times only shows up on right half of screen
<linuxman410> 10.10 worked just fine same monitor
<vychune> login screen does the same thing/
<vychune> ?
<linuxman410> yes
<chris4585> linuxman410, does the video card have multiple outputs and one plugged in possibly?
<chris4585> linuxman410, what happens if you try ctrl+al+f2 ?
<chris4585> alt*
<linuxman410> nothing
<chris4585> strange..
<vychune> mooooooooooooo
<chris4585> linuxman410, perhaps you should wait until the final is released to try again?
<linuxman410> chris4585 is chakra secure enough to pay bills as long as it is updated
<vychune> does the live cd do the same?
<linuxman410> vychune yes
<vychune> damn
<vychune> u may need the drivers this time
<vychune> brb
<chris4585> linuxman410, I would say so, but it is alpha - beta
<linuxman410> chris4585 either that or i am going to try fedora 15 and see what it does
<linuxman410> chris4585 i need to find a rolling release instead of one i have to reinstall all the time
<chris4585> fedora 15 is also beta but it looks nice with gnome 3
<chris4585> linuxman410, well arch / chakra is that
<linuxman410> i am downloading chakra right now
<chris4585> I saw a 28min review earlier today on fedora 15
<linuxman410> i have been using fedora since it first came out on and off
<linuxman410> chris4585 there are just a bunch of knuckleheads in their irc channel though
<linuxman410> they always have something smart to say when u ask a question
<chris4585> I wouldn't know I try to figure things out my own way.. and don't bother asking in support channels
<chris4585> usually it leads no where
<linuxman410> chris4585 fedora 15 does not work either
<linuxman410> so next
<linuxman410> chakra is next
<chris4585> maybe its something to do with your drivers?
<chris4585> what video card do you have?
<linuxman410> intel 845 built in
<linuxman410> i booted up tried to change resolution it will not let me
<vychune_unclelou> then it is the drivers and i said that long ago
<linuxman410> but it works fine with 10.10\
<vychune> the drivers may have been removed
<linuxman410> well if ubuntu removed drivers for a video card i will have to find another os
<linuxman410> my
<linuxman410> video card
<linuxman410> cause i cannot afford new hardware
<linuxman410> ubuntu does not have to act like windows release a upgrade and have to buy a new computer
<vychune> just install it
<vychune> and i may be worng
<linuxman410> vychune it did not find no restricted drivers
<vychune> oh yeah forgot about that daig
<chris4585> linuxman410, I would wait and see the final released to make final judgments
<vychune> *diag
<linuxman410> well if it does not support it with final release then i change oses
<linuxman410> see everyone is suping up linux so it does not run on old hardware no more even lubuntu is going to unity
<linuxman410> debian 6 did not go to unity they stayed regular gnome
<linuxman410> debian 6 still supports old hardware
<linuxman410> even freegeek in portland is still with ubuntu 8.04 according to their website
<vychune> smh
<chris4585> linuxman410, wha? lubuntu going to unity?
<linuxman410> yes i sam subsribed to their email and lubuntu is going to unity
<chris4585> well before you put it down have you tried unity 2d?
<chris4585> it uses qt which might work kind of well on older computers
<linuxman410> chris4585 i tried unity 2d same thing half a screen cannot change resolution
<chris4585> linuxman410, this appears to be a driver issue, unity 2d wouldn't have a thing to do with that though
<linuxman410> chris4585 maybe it is a glitch in the beta
<chris4585> maybe
<chris4585> I've been running it for the past ~3months
<chris4585> fedora does some things strangely.. why is the iso file named .diso ?
<chris4585> whoo torrents are awesome, downloading the fedora iso in less than 5mins
<vychune> LOL
<chris4585> I wont lie, I'm a bit over surprised and shocked by how well fedora 15 is..
<vychune> lol brb
<chris4585lappy> I'm loving gnome3, and starting to think ubuntu made the wrong decision..
<Juzzy> welcome to ubuntu
<Juzzy> ;/
<Juzzy> I'm so not impressed with ubuntu desktop
<chris4585lappy> Juzzy, unity is alright but doesn't compare to gnome3
<wrst> chris4585: I agree what distro are you using gnome 3 on?
<cyberanger> wrst: your up early, bad night?
<wrst> no cyberanger just the usual
<wrst> how are you doing cyberanger?
<cyberanger> reasonable
<cyberanger> some things have simplified, some things are complicated
<cyberanger> it's just a funny week
<wrst> such seems to be the course of life :)
<cyberanger> indeed
<vychune> o/
<Xpistos> Hey vychune
<vychune> long time no see dude
<Xpistos> seriously
<Xpistos> wrst where be you
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu
<Xpistos> need some cron love over her dudes
<vychune> lol
<Xpistos> vychune: what you got going on today brutha
<wrst> hey pace_t_zulu
<vychune> linuxmanyou awake?
<wrst> i mean hey Xpistos :)
<Xpistos> lol
<vychune> sit around doing nothing
<Xpistos> is that a Greek Slur?
<Xpistos> !
<Xpistos> ?
<wrst> not intentional :)
<vychune> my job left for jackso, TN im all alone
<Xpistos> Is that good or not good?
<vychune> not good
<vychune> im broke that the Govt
<vychune> *broker
<Xpistos> I feel ya
<Xpistos> I am broke as a joke
<Xpistos> I am so Poo, I can't afford the R
<Xpistos> I am so broke, I can't afford to pay attention
<cyberanger> Xpistos: cron you say
<Xpistos> I am looking at the dog eat everymorning and thinking two things: Man that Alpo looks good OR Doggie Kabobs?
<Xpistos> cyberanger:
<vychune> ROTFLLOL
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: i probably can't be available till this afternoon... but i'll be happy to help then
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu: Oh well, I have church crap and teenage son in school crap to do then, but we will hook up later
<Xpistos> cyberanger: I ask #linux about cron stuff and i get "man cron" doesn't quite help me here
<vychune> lol
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: maybe i can help quickly... what are you trying to do?
<pace_t_zulu> ...
<pace_t_zulu> well i have to go... catch y'all later
<Xpistos> Damn my work sched!
<wrst> Xpistos: what are you trying to do ?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: sounds about right
<cyberanger> what's the details here
<Xpistos> ok
<Xpistos> I have to set an email backup to run at 1 am every morning
<Xpistos> the catch is, I can't test it because it will shut down the email server
<Xpistos> The command is a preset script
<Xpistos> what I need to do is tell the cron to run the script everday
<Xpistos> I tried crontab -e
<Xpistos> and added the script, but
<Xpistos> no love
<Xpistos> and I don't know where to find it now?
<Xpistos> Thank You!
 * Xpistos bows and then puts the business end of his glock in his mouth
<Xpistos> I am a WEEE bit frustrated with this
<Xpistos> Which you all know is so out of character for me
<cyberanger> Xpistos: don't do that, that's a waste of a perfectly good bullet
<cyberanger> wait, that didn't come out right
<Xpistos> ouch
<cyberanger> what did you put into crontab when you did that
<Xpistos> let's see
<Xpistos> 0 1 * * * root /usr/src/ oZimbraBackup_1.0.1/oZimbraBackup.sh
<cyberanger> hrm
<cyberanger> something seems off on that, let me compare mine
<Xpistos> and I do crontab -e to add it
<cyberanger> seems I may have spotted the issue,
<cyberanger> sudo crontab -e to edit it
<cyberanger> include adding additional jobs
<cyberanger> why the space here "/usr/src/ oZimbraBackup_1.0.1/oZimbraBackup.sh"
<Xpistos> well as much as you are going to hate this it is in the user account. Not my decision and I have bitched about ti before
<Xpistos> no space
<Xpistos> /usr/src/oZimbraBackup_1.0.1/oZimbraBackup.sh
<cyberanger> so "0 1 * * * root /usr/src/ oZimbraBackup_1.0.1/oZimbraBackup.sh" was a typo?
<cyberanger> the cronjob is? or the backup?
<Xpistos> yues
<Xpistos> no space in the cronjob
<cyberanger> Xpistos: is that the line nano shows with sudo crontab -e?
<cyberanger> if so, I think I see the issue
<Xpistos> let me check
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> hey vychune
<cyberanger> does your arm ever get tired? :-)
<vychune> of doing what?
<Xpistos> cyberanger: nano doesn't show anything
<Xpistos> I don't see the job anywhere and not sure where to look
<Xpistos> This is also a Centos Based server
<vychune> member:identifier:xpistos still working on cron huh?
<Xpistos> yep
<cyberanger> Xpistos: sudo crontab -e shows nothing?
<Xpistos> yep
<Xpistos> I added it by typing cronjob -e and a vi editor openend , which I can't stand
<wrst> Xpistos: nano is for little girls ;)
 * wrst uses nano :)
<Xpistos> cyberanger: should I add it that way?
<cyberanger> yes
<Xpistos> or should I be in /etc/cron.daily and at it there
<cyberanger> wrst: vi is a pain though
<Xpistos> or add it there
<cyberanger> Xpistos: crontab it
<Xpistos> wrst: So I am a little girl
<wrst> i agree cyberanger, i don't understand the vi love?
<Xpistos> how do I edit it with nano?
<Xpistos> crontab -e opens vi
<cyberanger> Xpistos: sudo crontab -e
<cyberanger> oh, your editor isn't, right
<Xpistos> rihgt
<cyberanger> check that nano is an option first
<Xpistos> how
<Xpistos> oh it is
<cyberanger> ok
 * Xpistos starts singing a Justin Bieber song in the corner ...
<Xpistos> "baby, baby, baby"
<cyberanger> Xpistos: type 'which nano' if you would
<Xpistos> /user/bin/nano
<cyberanger> and please don't do that again, each time Bieber sings, a kitten is mauled to death
 * Xpistos hates cats
<Xpistos> I feel a chorus of Never Say Never coming up
<cyberanger> this just makes sure we can do this, we'll come back to adding it long term
<cyberanger> 'EDITOR=/user/bin/nano sudo crontab -e'
<vychune> what is so wrong with justin bieber?
<Xpistos> lol
<Xpistos> "user"
<Xpistos> okay I see it now
<cyberanger> vychune: should I list alphabetically or chronalogicly
<vychune> whatever works for you
<cyberanger> vychune: Usher as a role model would be a good start
<Xpistos> Okay I am looknig at it in cron
<vychune> whats wrong with that?
<Xpistos> # Email backup to windows server
<Xpistos> 0 1 * * * root /usr/src/ oZimbraBackup_1.0.1/oZimbraBackup.sh -msg-diff > /dev/null 2>&1
<vychune> as long as you dont look behind the scenes
<Xpistos> "Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain"
<vychune> pointing and picking the women he wants
<Xpistos> cyberanger: oh, and for some reason my "A" record was point to the wrong place at godaddy that is why my ssh wasn't working
<Xpistos> so a few more days
<cyberanger> Xpistos: ah
<cyberanger> I'm seeing a space again
<cyberanger> that's part of it
<cyberanger> "0 1 * * * root /usr/src/ oZimbraBackup_1.0.1/oZimbraBackup.sh -msg-diff > /dev/null 2>&1"
<Xpistos> damn
<Xpistos> I didn't see that
<cyberanger> that's what you have?
<cyberanger> and remove root
<cyberanger> it's implied anyhow
<cyberanger> those two should allow it to run
<cyberanger> provided permissions are right, and the script itself works
<Xpistos> 0 1 * * * /usr/src/oZimbraBackup_1.0.1/oZimbraBackup.sh -msg-diff > /dev/null 2>&1
<cyberanger> sudo chmod +x /usr/src/oZimbraBackup_1.0.1/oZimbraBackup.sh
<cyberanger> yes
<Xpistos> I am checking that right now
<cyberanger> actually, in crontab -e, I'd change 0 1 to 0 3
<Xpistos> why?
<Xpistos> can I change the name of the file?
<cyberanger> 1 AM for email seems likely, we've chatted past 1AM before
<Xpistos> cause it is saving it as /tmp/crontab.XXXhpDzjV
<Xpistos> these are for work not home
<Xpistos> so 6pm everyone is gone
<cyberanger> ah, then that's good
<Xpistos> I would like the file to be called crontab.embackup
<cyberanger> don't change that, it's being saved to tmp cause there is a script that follows that takes it an has it applied to the current cron daemon
<cyberanger> when you close, that file will vanish shortly
<Xpistos> cdit has full permissions
<Xpistos> it has full perms
<Xpistos> yes I don't see it there
<Xpistos> now if I want to edit it. Where can I find it?
<Xpistos> and I have two other crontab.XXXX files that do show up
<Xpistos> can I delete those
<cyberanger> their in /tmp right?
<Xpistos> yes
<cyberanger> leave them
<Xpistos> ok
<cyberanger> that directory has a way of managing itself
<cyberanger> short of any real problems
<vychune> did i get kicked or something
<cyberanger> you quit
<cyberanger> according to the message I see, perhaps a networking glitch
<vychune> mustve stepped on my wire
<chris4585> wrst, fedora and it was all beautiful
<cyberanger> I keep trying to do that at the library, used to wires, wifi is just so odd
<cyberanger> chris4585: and yum?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: but you cannot test it, right?
<Xpistos> not now
<Xpistos> but I will know in the morning
<chris4585> cyberanger, I don't know the first thing about yum
<Xpistos> I am off tomorrow, but I will check it to make sure cause we need to get this retnetion policy setup
<Xpistos> well this one uses apt actually
<Xpistos> CentOS with Apt-Get
<Xpistos> Clear OS - gateway/firewall
<wrst> chris4585: i agree with you about unity
<chris4585> unity could be as good as gnome but I think mark has blinders on
<cyberanger> Xpistos: perhaps we want to edit it one more then, have output to a file, instead of /dev/null
<cyberanger> further proof it's working, and we'll go back once it is
<wrst> chris4585: i agree why depart from gnome 3 when it is very good now and will only improve
<Xpistos> well the script will shutdown the email server so that can't happen now
<wrst> you could put the ubuntu touch on it and have something much better out of the box
<chris4585> exactly
<wrst> chris4585: i think unity looks dated/old compared to gnome 3
<Xpistos> you can add gnome 3 to ubuntu
<chris4585> a little bit, its not as dynamic
<chris4585> indeed you can but thats not the argument
<chris4585> the argument is that ubuntu made the wrong choice
<wrst> yes chris4585
<wrst> i certainly agree
<wrst> chris4585: i love ubuntu but i don't see me using it much with unity
<chris4585> yeah, I'm currently using ubuntu / unity on my desktop and wish I had gnome 3 on it, but I'm keeping  unity to see how it turns out by release
<chris4585> fedora / gnome3 on my laptop and its so awesome..
<wrst> chris4585: i agree i was shocked at how well i liked gnome 3 after hearing all the negatives against it
<wrst> there are some work flow things that take some getting used to
<wrst> but as they say if you use it for a week
<chris4585> the only thing I wish gnome3 had is the global menu and the controls on the panel.. that would make it complete
<chris4585> wrst, exactly, at first I hated unity but after using it on my laptop for a week I liked it
<wrst> chris4585: i'm not so big of a fan of the global menu especially since i use dual monitors some
<chris4585> ah I'd say not then, but I love it
<wrst> but i think they could tone down the theme a little to save some space that would be nice
<chris4585> wrst, did you edit gnome3 so it has minimize too?
<wrst> but over all gnome3 > unity
<wrst> chris4585: yes
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: why do you need the script to shutdown the email server?
<wrst> chris4585: do you have the gnome-tweak-tool installed?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: part of the backup process
<chris4585> wrst, no, I don't know fedora well enough..
<wrst> just use the pacakge gui and search for it, has some useful settings
<cyberanger> Xpistos: I understand it can't be run now, but when it runs tonight, you'll have more data, more proof it did run
<cyberanger> when you check it in the morning
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: you reckon it's a necessary part? shouldn't the server have some functionality that allows you to export a backup if its running (if it is ill advised to run an ordinary backup with the server running)
<chris4585> wrst, I'm surprised its in there, installing
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: you can use a dummy cronjob that doesn't shut down the server to test and be sure that you've got your crontab right
<wrst> chris4585: i think from the cli it would be # yum install gnome-tweak-tool
<wrst> if i remember yum at all
<wrst> chris4585: i think that should be standard with gnoem actually, its not 100% ad you have to log out and back in for many changes to take place
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: that is correct yum syntax
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: to an extent, some daemons are that big a kludge, so it depends on what's actually rused
<wrst> thanks pace_t_zulu its been a while after opensuse and fedora can't say i'm fond of the 'rpm' based distros
<pace_t_zulu> the gnome tweak tool i believe is not standard in gnome 3 ... it's just a stopgap till they flesh out the control panels
<cyberanger> and I did forget about a dummy run, but it won't test the actual script
<cyberanger> too
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i think you are correct
<pace_t_zulu> i doubt the gnome tweak tool is an official part of gnome
<pace_t_zulu> i'm going to have to go afk for a little bit at 11
<chris4585> wrst, I agree completely that or gnome improve their settings
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: you saw my latest PM?
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu: hit me with one big pappa!
<wrst> but chris4585 hurts me to leave ubuntu but i think if i set anything up for people it will probably be kubuntu now
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: you're a definite maybe ... ? for the natty party
<chris4585> in all seriousness, I don't really try to set people up with ubuntu anymore, it just gives me a headache and I'm tech support until someone dies
<wrst> ha ha what do you do chris4585? just fix windows?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: the desire is there, two things got added to that same weekend since we planned it, one was a clerical error
<cyberanger> so yes, not confirmed, but extremely high odds
<cyberanger> 90%
<chris4585> wrst, pretty much
<cyberanger> one thing might much it up, and as it currently stands, puts me roughly 20-30 minutes late
<wrst> depends on the situation with me chris4585
<chris4585> bbiab
<wrst> if they are straight up browse the web, chat/IM, email i put ubuntu on their machine
<cyberanger> it's a meeting, never leave on time, either early or late, and I'm factoring the usual when I say that
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: does that make sense?
<Xpistos> How can I setup a dummy cronjob
<cyberanger> wrst: I've wound up in a middle ground, lubuntu or crunchbang
<cyberanger> Xpistos: we can create another crontab set to go off at 11:30
<cyberanger> that'd be the best way
<Xpistos> okay well what do I put like touch testfile or something like that
<wrst> lubuntu is a possibility, but i think kubuntu is the easiest transition from someone who has been a windows user
<Xpistos> 15 11 * * * touch /tmp/testfile
<Xpistos> look okay?
<cyberanger> it's gotta be 20 11 now
<cyberanger> a certain amount of time to kick in
<Xpistos> time on server is 11:10
<cyberanger> OH, and one blank line at the end
<cyberanger> yes, plus at least 5 minutes
<Xpistos> okay 6 mins from now
<cyberanger> (the commands run on time, but we're adding too close to the time, a update delay of 5 minutes I think)
<cyberanger> one blank line at the end
<cyberanger> hit enter twice
<Xpistos> do I have to have blank lines after each cron command in there or just after the end
<cyberanger> for sure, just after
<cyberanger> mine is just at the end
<Xpistos> you should post a copy of your crontab so I can see
<cyberanger> 2 */12 * * * /usr/local/bin/mirrorbuild.sh
<cyberanger> that runs 2 minutes after the hour, every 12 houls
<cyberanger> I've got others on other servers, happen to have that one close by
<Xpistos> mtest file worked
<Xpistos> 18 11 * * * touch /tmp/testfile
<Xpistos> worked
<cyberanger> ok, so as long as your script itself works, that line looked good
<Xpistos> good
<Xpistos> now I can do this on my own machine at home too
<Xpistos> yeah
<Xpistos> anybody know how to make an animate graphic
<Xpistos> So am i going to be better off with 10.10 than 11.04 or what?>
<pace_t_zulu> xpistos rolls through here like a tornado ... and then he's gone
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i think Xpistos needs a personal tech support :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: he's doing many (seemingly) unrelated things
<wrst> yes, adult ADD/ADHD ?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: that really seems to be something common I help with some tech support with a project and once you get people to focus on the issue at hand they then see how simple it is
<wrst> not that all that cron stuff is simple but what i help with usually is simple
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: cron doesn't need to be hard.... it's a very simple tool.... he never communicated his problem to me
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i have found there are usually simple tutorials out there for most things in cron
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: do you know what his issue was?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: was he just trying to verify the job ran?
<wrst> i don't know cyberanger was helping him out, he's a little rapid fire for me to help while i'm at work
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i hear that
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: what was the nature of xpistos' cron problem?
<pace_t_zulu> i guess no one else is around
<pace_t_zulu> my voice just echoes off these walls....
<wrst> ha ha i'm here :)
<pace_t_zulu> yay
<pace_t_zulu> i'm not alone
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: fair to assume you will not be available to attend a natty release party?
<wrst> yes sir if i tried that it would be fair to assume i would need a divorce attorney :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: not a problem at all
<pace_t_zulu> family always comes first
<wrst> i am finding that out more than ever
<pace_t_zulu> i imagine it becomes considerably more serious when the little ones arrive
<wrst> ha ha more for the mother's sanity :)
<chris4585> when you move large files around on a hard drive, it shouldn't take long because the physical file itself doesn't move right? just the header changes
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: if you do an 'mv' it should be pretty much instant
<pace_t_zulu> a 'cp' of course copies the file
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: what's the problem/
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<chris4585> there is no problem just trying to understand
<chris4585> its not every day I move 20gbs on my hard drive, so it was instant
<chris4585> I wish there was a history window for nautilus that showed every file operation, that would be pretty useful
<wrst> chris4585: you still in gnome 3?
<chris4585> no my desktop will stay unity for a while
<chris4585> my laptop is gnome3 though
<wrst> i have it on my laptop and love it, on my desktop i love it two but didn't like how it handled dual desktops but got that resovled
<chris4585> ah
<wrst> yes only had workspaces on one monitor and that is the intended default
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: isn't journaling supposed to provide some of that functionality
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<pace_t_zulu> i'm not an expert of file systems
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: does that fat titlebar not annoy you at least on the laptop?
<wrst> no not really but it is a little wide i will readily admit that
<wrst> and wide for no reason pace_t_zulu
<wrst> i suspect that will be tweaked in the future
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: no doubt it will be tweaked... and no doubt native theming support will be added in the future as well
<wrst> yes that is a little bit annoying that it can't really be themed right now
<wrst> but i think they have done what they have done well so i'm sure the rest will come
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea, but theming should never have been release critical...
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: that is a feature that can easily be added in the future ... there are bigger priorities for the initial rollout
<wrst> yes
<wrst> and the default look is very very nice
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: its a good first release
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-22
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, I'm not sure, I just know a little about partitions in how they treat the files
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: syntax error
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ?
<cyberanger> at least a space in the path, by mistake
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i saw that
<cyberanger> xpistos's cron issue
<pace_t_zulu> did that resolve it?
<cyberanger> also possible he didn't have a trailing new line
<cyberanger> seems so, cron itself is good now
<cyberanger> tommorow at 0100 CDT it'll run
<cyberanger> a few hours later he'll be at work and tell us
<cyberanger> as long as the script itself works, his syntax is right now
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: he can't run the real script till after work, and cron is simple, but I think some things overwealm people at first
<cyberanger> and cron is a tool with a syntax, and so many howtos leave out the trailing new line
<cyberanger> I don't think I got cron on the first try, due to that little bit
<cyberanger> and having the filepath right is equally important
<pace_t_zulu> that's why i suggested a little dummy script to give info about the environment
<cyberanger> we did fix that for sure, he had it run 'touch /tmp/crontest'
<cyberanger> and that worked
<cyberanger> also double checked the permissions on the script
<cyberanger> so it's likely resolved, pending confirmation
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: usually X doesn't seem that jumpy, I think that was a work issue that was tearing at him
<pace_t_zulu> yea... seemed as if there was some external pressure
<cyberanger> regulatory sort
<cyberanger> data retention
<cyberanger> definately unwanted pressure
<vychune> o/
<vychune> o/
<vychune> anybody home besides Svpernova09?
<vychune> o/
<vychune> ghckdkdkytgdtyd
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-23
<vychune> HELLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<vychune> o/
<vychune> morning
<pace_t_zulu> is there anybody out there?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: here
 * wrst is kinda here
<cyberanger> wrst: I should have said kinda here
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger :) at the inlaws working in an xp problem :\
<vychune> owenso/
<cyberanger> I'm more focused than a weekday though, and at least it's not vista (TM)
<vychune> i mean hey guys
<cyberanger> hey vychune
<vychune> you pissta
<vychune> you mean pissta
<cyberanger> um, ok, hey pissta?
<vychune> thats what i call vista
<vychune> they peed on xp to make it look nice
<cyberanger> oh, lol
<cyberanger> I just call it crap
<vychune> smh
<vychune> same differnce
<cyberanger> I don't call it useless crap (as it's quite useful at demostrating why linux rocks)
<cyberanger> just like I don't call IE crap, it's very useful in it's part of installing firefox
<cyberanger> just like I don't call IE *useless* crap, it's very useful in it's part of installing firefox
<vychune> ROFTLOL
<wrst> :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-24
<vychune> o/
<vychune> o/
<vychune> o/
<wrst> hey vychune
<vychune> hey happy easter
<wrst> happy easter to you vychune, how are you doing?
<vychune> ok not great
<vychune> mother decided my phone should play outside more
<vychune> you?
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> i'm good... does that mean your phone has disappeared?
<vychune> yes
<wrst> oh no and sounds forceably removed?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-15
<Omnifrog> wow, crazy shit going down in Boston
<wrst> watching that now Omnifrog, goodness
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-16
<Juzzy> still?
<cyberanger> been trying to filter that down, snag raw feeds of it
<cyberanger> Juzzy: well, it's sorta like 9/11 in that respect, two explosive devices instead of four planes, rumors of 5 more devices (now ruled false) instead of wondering, is there another plane
<cyberanger> and the whole country watching for days for an arrest or something
<cyberanger> which is still the case now
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-17
<Juzzy> if anyone cares, another cloud vendor, 20gb of space for life http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33153_7-57579662-10391733/free-cloud-storage-for-life/ they support streaming your mp3s to mobile
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-18
<Omnifrog> You should all read this story http://www.strangehorizons.com/2011/20111121/tomorrow-f.shtml   cause it features an AI Kermit the frog
<Omnifrog> ribbit, Yo!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-19
<Omnifrog> night TN
<wrst> night Omnifrog|pond
<cyberanger> night Omnifrog|pond
<cyberanger> ribbet
<cyberanger> ribbit
<cyberanger> ;-)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-20
<Omnifrog> call me a conspiracy theorist but this whole Boston thing looks fabricated
<Juzzy> nah
<Omnifrog> case in point http://myepb.net/?inc=1
<Omnifrog> how is that picture even possible ?
<wrst> Omnifrog: that pic looks a little strange the light doesn't seem to match up from the background to the cops
<Omnifrog> I know!
<wrst> but that doesn't necessarily mean its a govt conspiracy :)
<Omnifrog> I see this over and over
<Omnifrog> I'm not saying it is a government conspiracy
<Omnifrog> but it looks very well produced in a very short amount of time
<wrst> won't argue with that or that everything has a political motive behind it
<Omnifrog> here is another http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/photography/2013/04/boston_marathon_boming_standoff_photos_of_dzhokhar_tsarnaev_from_watertown.html
<Omnifrog> when is the last time they told an entire local region to stay in their homes and for business' to stay closed so they could catch one guy?
<Omnifrog> and then they catch him
<Omnifrog> I dont remember that ever happening
<wrst> me either
<wrst> I really get that they wanted to catch him
<wrst> but seems extreme
<Omnifrog> the pictures coming out of this event have an unusually high production value
<Omnifrog> I dunno
<Omnifrog> something bother me about this
<Omnifrog> bothers
<Omnifrog> I've doubted event like this before
<wrst> a lot more tools to do that than say in 2001 also
<Omnifrog> teacher leave them kids alone
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-04-16
<jfenn2199> hello all
<Unit193> Howdy.
<jfenn2199> how goes Unit193
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-04-17
<wrst> hello jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> hey how goes wrst
<wrst> good long time no see how are you doing?
<Unit193> Oh, well I'm alive.
<jfenn2199> I'm doing well, wrst I just started my apprenticeship in the IBEW in January
<wrst> cool jfenn2199
<wrst> how's that going?
<jfenn2199> it's going real well, won't start school till August, but am still on my first call, wiring up a proton beam therapy system
<wrst> proton beam therapy system? did the 22 century just call? :)
<jfenn2199> yeah it's a cool system it directly targets tumor cells so they don't have to irradiate the entire body
<wrst> Wow that is impressive
<jfenn2199> yeah have about another month or so left on this job, but once that's done I just go up to the apprenticeship office and put my name back on the apprentice books and most everyone I've talked to catches another call before they get back home
<jfenn2199> I get regular raises through the five years of the apprenticeship, health insurance and pensions paid by the contractors, and at the end of the apprenticeship I can travel anywhere their's an IBEW local, and sign the books and work in that area at their Journeyman scale
<Unit193> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/04/truecrypt-audit-finds-no-evidence-of-backdoors-or-malicious-code/ ah, just saw this.  Nice indeed, and lacking comments doesn't make for bad code, just hard to understand code. :P
<Unit193> And, what I expected.
<Unit193> A lot of people seem to really dislike that the devs are unknown.  To me, this isn't really all that bothersome, the program is made to keep things private, yet people don't like that the devs like privacy too. :/  (Yes, this is the good look on it, there's the bad one too.)
<jfenn2199> hello all
<Unit193> Howdy again!  (Also, I just tried to tabcomplete without starting something to complete. >_< )
<jfenn2199> lol I do that all the time, shouldn't irc automatically know who you're trying to talk to
<Unit193> Well mine does try, puts in /msg -freenode BOTNICK (last person I PM'd)
<jfenn2199> nice
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-04-18
<average_guy> Hello, TN team. I've  been off in vsphere/win world for a while now. Had to spin up the official 14.04 though.
<wrst> howdy average_guy
<average_guy> Hi wrst. Life been good?
<average_guy> anybody still using ubuntu?
<wrst> average_guy: I'm using debian on a vps... don't guess that counts
<average_guy> hehe, not really
<wrst> arch on the desktop I know that doesn't count :)
<wrst> I do have 14.04 installed, its really a good release, very good release actually
<average_guy> I agree so far, it's come a long way. They have trimmed a lot of fat
<wrst> yes
<average_guy> they tout it as the obvious replacement for winXP but I don't think unity will run on any of the graphics hardware from that generation of computers
<average_guy> for modern hardware, I looks pretty slick though
<average_guy> it
<wrst> yes it really does, and they are trimming the "spyware" out too which is good for them
<average_guy> yes, all the built in crap is what drove me and everyone else away
<wrst> well I think more advanced users aren't especially their target either
<elacheche> Hey guys :) "<average_guy> anybody still using ubuntu?" → I do :)
<average_guy> hello elacheche
<wrst> elacheche: :)
<wrst> hello!
<elacheche> how are you wrst :)
<wrst> good elacheche, how about yourself?
<elacheche> I'm ok.. Just trying to be happy and cool x)
<elacheche> average_guy, for old pcs there is Lubuntu, Xubuntu or puppy :)
<wrst> elacheche: I don't know if Xubuntu really qualifies for lower specs, it seems a lot heavier to me than say a more bare bones distro with xfce
<wrst> and I'm basing that off of a 2 year old experience so may be very wrong
<average_guy> I am really phasing out all of my old hardware anyway
<average_guy> even broke ppl get new stuff from time to time :P
<wrst> ha ha :)
<wrst> I have been looking at laptops here lately...
<average_guy> really? I think laptops are going away
<wrst> saying I should buy a desktop? :)
<average_guy> http://shopping.hp.com/en_US/home-office/-/products/Tablets/Slate/E2P19AA?HP-Slate-21-k100-All-in-One
<wrst> not very portable :)
<average_guy> oh, I c
<average_guy> kinda though, as much as a laptop
<wrst> I'm a year or so away
<wrst> I'm thinking something from system 76 or might even go to the dark side with a macbook
<wrst> i'm going to get something quality when I get
<average_guy> I have nothing like that, but it's what I am currently drooling over
<wrst> https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/galu1
<wrst> I have always had 15'' laptops but really like the wife's 13.3 macbook
<wrst> especially with a much better resolution
<average_guy> I have never even seen a mac up close
<wrst> that's my only thing with system76 highest resolution is 1080P, I'm thinking by the time I get ready to buy a 2K display should be the norm for them
<wrst> I mean my phone is 1080P
<wrst> actually my tv is only 720...
<wrst> priorities in order? :)
<average_guy> lol
<average_guy> I just have never had any luck running games in linux so on a linuxbox it is not a priority for me
<wrst> average_guy: steam?
<average_guy> oh, I play games in steam
<average_guy> it works
<average_guy> but it works WAY better in windows
<wrst> they seem to be making a pretty good push for linux too
<wrst> I can't keep windows working long enough for things to work :)
<average_guy> I run servers (that I get free) w/graphics n sound added as my desktop.  I play with linux because I'm a nerd, but windows has gotten a lot better also
<wrst> I use win 7 at work and its ok if you like that sort of thing ;)
<average_guy> That what I play games in.  Well 2008r2 cuz I need dual processor support
<wrst> I get the games part. just don't have time for that
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-04-20
<average_guy> Happy Easter folks!
<Juzzy> u2
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-04-13
<bwmaker> Happy Monday.
<wrst> well Monday at least :)
<bwmaker> Monday...
<Unit193> Ba daa ba da da da.
<wrst> ha ha
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-04-14
<bwmaker> So our Monday chat was 5 lines. What's Tuesday going to be like?
<Unit193> Shorter!  But less prone to headaches.
<bwmaker> I hope so. So this is 3 lines. :)
<xTEMPLARx> Four lines now.  Boo-YAH.
<bwmaker>  
<Unit193> bwmaker: You ruined it!
<bwmaker> :(
<Unit193> Well, now at least I get to say I made French Roast coffee.
<bwmaker> Nice. Did you also use a French press?
<Unit193> Yes I did.
<xTEMPLARx> French press is one of my favorite ways to make coffee
<xTEMPLARx> between pourovers, aeropress, drip and french press, we have quite a few ways to make coffee at our house.  Great thing is, a coffee that may taste awful in one method may be the bees knees in another
<xTEMPLARx> had some starbucks guatemala antigua coffee recently that was awful in drip and aeropress, but french press really did it justice
<bwmaker> Wow, going to have to go get my bowtie for this conversation. :)
<Unit193> I only use French Press.
<bwmaker> I don't feel quite classy enough. :D
<Unit193> We have drip, but... :P
<bwmaker> I broke my French press Friday. :(
<Unit193> Ouuuch.
<bwmaker> Yeah, at least my coffee was done. I'll get a new one this weekend since we have pretty good coffee at work.
<bwmaker> Speaking of, just got a fresh cup.
<xTEMPLARx> i'm thinking about brewing a pot
<xTEMPLARx> I have a pourover cone here at work, but my grinder here is all but dead
<bwmaker> Go get 2 stones, caveman style. :)
<xTEMPLARx> bwmaker :D
<xTEMPLARx> http://cdn.meme.am/instances/56379144.jpg
<Unit193> Annnnnd, decided to make more coffee, baaaad idea. >_<
<bwmaker> 3PM's my cut off, but I just grabbed a Coke.
<bwmaker> Probably not my best decision today.
<xTEMPLARx> you'll never sleep now
<bwmaker> Probably won't
<Unit193> Byebye. :(
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-04-15
<bwmaker> Just going to leave this right here: http://www.overstock.com/bretmichaels?TID=BMBanner:BretsPage
<xTEMPLARx> what'd we do to you, bwmaker
<xTEMPLARx> FWIW, the Reflection SSH client for iOS is pretty darned good
<xTEMPLARx> especially with a bluetooth kb :D
<bwmaker> If iOS allowed for multiple users on a device, I'd likely use it more, since my wife has an iPad Mini she hardly uses.
<xTEMPLARx> like profiles?
<xTEMPLARx> that'd be a good idea
<bwmaker> On my Nexus 7, Android has multiple users like a computer would.
<xTEMPLARx> my wife has the samsung galaxy tab 4, 7" version. she's loving it
<xTEMPLARx> and for 193, its much cheaper than an apple equivalent.
<bwmaker> I have split feelings about it. I don't like an advertising company supplying my phone and tracking all that data, but it is more customizable than iOS.
 * Unit193 looks around.
<bwmaker> Apple's hardware is nice, though.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-04-17
<xTEMPLARx> t3lco's got the crazy connection
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-04-19
<cyberanger> How's everyone?
<wrst> good cyberanger
<wrst> :)
<wrst> how about yourself?
<cyberanger> Good
<Guest90298> fuck yall im done
<Unit193> Guess you weren't supposed to have a good day.
<wrst> well then
<wrst> Unit193:  he wasn't all that friendly? :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-04-20
<cyberanger> Didn't expect that from Ubik
<cyberanger> Bad day at the office?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-04-22
<minasota> It's IRC, does anyone really care... Connectivity has made us disconnected
<cyberanger> minasota:  Sounds right, sadly
<Guest29020> Yeah. Well, we're all so connected, but through so many different methods, it's fragmented us.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-04-18
<[Ubik]> fartus
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-04-20
<cyberanger> Oops, note to self: Do not delete those firewall rules on the KVM server!
<cyberanger> Note to self: Don't do it again stupid!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-04-21
<superfly> haha, cyberanger, be careful :-)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-04-22
<cyberanger> I was able to fix it easily enough, I backed up the rules first.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-04-18
<Omnifrog> I should have sent sock puppet to the moon sooner
<Omnifrog> err...
<Omnifrog> never mind
